# MODEL POWER - N SCALE GOOD VIEW MOVIE THEATRE



## RocknRollTrain (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi folks, 

My son and I have misplaced the instructions for the Model Power Good View Movie Theatre (#1593). Does anyone happen to have a pdf they can upload/share? Happiest of holidays. Stay safe! 

Best, 

RnRT


----------



## RocknRollTrain (Jan 31, 2021)

Any love here?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I tried to find one for you….do you know what year that kit come out?
Sometimes there’s a year on the box somewhere…..is there a bar code on the box?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I couldn’t find anything either, I’ve only got a handful of other places to look though, good luck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

RocknRollTrain said:


> Any love here?


Nope, sorry. I'm in HO and don't buy Model Power kits. Considering this thread has over 170 views, I'm thinking the reason you're not getting an answer is that no one can help.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

N-scale? Doesn't look too complicated. Put the 4 walls together. Install any doors and/or windows. Put the entrance together, then add to the building front. Put the roof together, then add to the building top. Add the building to the base, and you should be done with the kit. Paint as desired.

E-Z Peezee, right? (Famous last words!)


----------



## RocknRollTrain (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks folks. Going to give it a try. 🚂


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Dry assemble (no glue, masking tape can help hold it together temporarily) at first to get the feel for the fit and assembly order. Model Power kits were never rocket science to assemble. Once you have it dry assembled, decide, if you are planning to paint it, which parts (typically the doors, window frames if separate, roof, and base) should be painted prior to assembly. trim off or sand smooth any mold flash, sprue residue or ejector pin marks with very fine 400 or 600 grit sandpaper glued to popsicle sticks. Scrub all parts with warm soapy water using a very soft or baby toothbrush, rinse and lay out to air dry. Do not handle with bare hands between washing and painting. Inexpensive flat finish craft paints sold for a couple dollars a bottle at places like Hobby Lobby, Michaels, Craft departments work well on plastic models. They can be thinned quite a lot all the way to washes to bring out detail and textures with Rain-X windshield washer solution sold in gallon sized bottles for a few dollars at Walmart and auto parts stores. Don't try Windex or any cleaner with ammonia in it tho.
Buy some good quality brushes for water based paints in a couple different sizes, at least a 1/4" filbert, 1/8" flat and a couple extra fine round brushes. Never let the paint dry in the brush, wash with soap and water immediately after use until the soap foam has no color, do not scrub the bristles, but wash gently massaging with the fingers. Rinse and straighten the wet bristles and set aside to dry and they will last a long time, Should the paint dry you may be able to save it by soaking a few minutes in *Goof Off * then soap and water. Never let your brushes stand on the bristles in a glass of water, once the bristles are bent, the brush is pretty much ruined except to use for weathering.


----------

